# 2001 vehicle



## ioso (Jan 30, 2011)

i have a Dodge Dakota truck 2001- seems to me there is a possibility I could make it a Mexican vehicle (not sure of the correct term)... can anyone advise me on this?

Thanks in advance,

ioso


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

ioso said:


> i have a Dodge Dakota truck 2001- seems to me there is a possibility I could make it a Mexican vehicle (not sure of the correct term)... can anyone advise me on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> ioso


To make it a mexican vehicle (importation), it will cost you about $14,000 pesos + cost of registration/plates in your state. You can still do the importation until July of this year, since the law recently changed to include 2002 and 2003 as available years.

This page has a pretty good overview:

http://paisano.prevalidadorcaaarem.org.mx/

as well as references to agencies that can refer you to a customs agent (I also have a few that are quick to reply in both laredo and matamoros if you pm me.) Basically you will need the clean title (NOT flood or salvage, etc), photo ID, curp, proof of residence, and photo of the VIN. 

Consider all of those costs vs selling it in the US and purchasing a vehicle already in mexico, or if possible temporarily importing it (Best Option).


----------



## ioso (Jan 30, 2011)

kazslo said:


> To make it a mexican vehicle (importation), it will cost you about $14,000 pesos + cost of registration/plates in your state. You can still do the importation until July of this year, since the law recently changed to include 2002 and 2003 as available years.
> 
> This page has a pretty good overview:
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmm... thanks for your thoughts... so if I maintain my FM3 is there any need to import my vehicle into Mexico?.. or just maintain status quo??

Many thanks...


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

ioso said:


> hmmmmmmm... thanks for your thoughts... so if I maintain my FM3 is there any need to import my vehicle into Mexico?.. or just maintain status quo??
> 
> Many thanks...


My understanding is that as long as you hold your FM3, your temporary import will carry on through with it, no need to go back to the border and renew. Much cheaper and much less hassle than importing it permanently.


----------



## ioso (Jan 30, 2011)

kazslo said:


> My understanding is that as long as you hold your FM3, your temporary import will carry on through with it, no need to go back to the border and renew. Much cheaper and much less hassle than importing it permanently.


...thank you for your sage words!


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

kazslo said:


> To make it a mexican vehicle (importation), it will cost you about $14,000 pesos + cost of registration/plates in your state. You can still do the importation until July of this year, since the law recently changed to include 2002 and 2003 as available years.
> 
> This page has a pretty good overview:
> 
> ...


Hi Kazslo,
Are you saying that one can now nationalize a 2003 vehicle? If so, where did you get that information? The site you gave says the vehicle must be 10 years old.
I would appreciate any clarification you can give me, as I would love to nationalize my 2003 vehicle.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Joycee said:


> Hi Kazslo,
> Are you saying that one can now nationalize a 2003 vehicle? If so, where did you get that information? The site you gave says the vehicle must be 10 years old.
> I would appreciate any clarification you can give me, as I would love to nationalize my 2003 vehicle.


As of 2011, NAFTA said that they must accept vehicles 8 years and older. Since most people planned on Mexico not following the treaty, mexico extended the order for vehicles 10 years old until July. In the first couple weeks of January there was mass-confusion as to whether 2003 and older can be imported, and after going back and forth the latest word is that you can. From what I've read, as of January 20, its considerably more expensive to import a 2003 in comparison to a 2001.

I grabbed almost all of that info reading news on: Red Aduanal Blog Noticias Informativas. Also a few sites for importation companies mirror what I've said.

The aduana site and the paisano site both have yet to be updated...I just got a 2001 in the US (planning to import) and almost fell out of my chair when I saw that they were following NAFTA thinking that my 2001 would cost a ton more, but thankfully the old law was extended until at least July.

I'd suggest contacting a customs agent to confirm what it says in the news and costs (if you PM me I'll send you a couple I've contacted).


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------

